# Cat Condo



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

We will not be bidding this job as they won't approve what i want to do the job anyways. It is a HAZMAT situation. This place had to have a dozen or more cats in it. There is cat feces ground into the floors throughout and your feet stick to the floor as you walk through. The only way to clean this property is to totally gut it and rebuild it. The ammonia smell would knock a buzzard off a fencepost from a block away and when you enter the property, your eyes start to burn. I entered with a respirator and goggles to take photos. This is similar to a Fannie Mae we had a few years back which Fannie sold as is.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

A few more...............


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> A few more...............


Disgusting. How people live like that I will never understand.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We have bid those before only to have the regional come back and want to haggle over this and that. "What if you just bleached the subfloor instead of removing it?" kind of crap. We only bid to cure the problem and it is all or nothing.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2012)

Disgusting.........


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Apr 13, 2012)

Come on mtmtnman I know you can do it:thumbsup:
Why would a little cat chit scare you away, that is money sitting there!:whistling


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Apr 13, 2012)

Maybe get a knine in there to scare the chit out of the place:laughing:


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Come on mtmtnman I know you can do it:thumbsup:
> Why would a little cat chit scare you away, that is money sitting there!:whistling


Oh i would bid it if i knew there was a chance it would get approved............


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2012)

:blink::blink: eewwwwww


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Apr 13, 2012)

AmeliaP said:


> :blink::blink: eewwwwww


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2012)

I shouldn't sound so prude about it. We pulled a dead raccoon out of a reno job we are doing and that was after we got rid of the live ones. :whistling

BUT, no one lived there and I started that gig in a tyvex suit, goggles and respirator. I'd be there today except the dumpster people couldn't deliver early enough. 

Bill kept complaining it smelled like mold. It only smelled like money to me. :thumbup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Apr 13, 2012)

Although your smiliy face is nice, i guess it's yours? I do miss Glinda, I've had a crush on her for so many years:sad:











Was that Glinda:blink:


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2012)

The last one was Glinda - the new one is me from 2010. I liked the Glinda pic but wanted to change it up a bit.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> We will not be bidding this job


OK, I resisted temptation until now to see what a cat condo is. Turns out I looked at so many gag holes like the pics when we were buying REOs.

Every one of you guys/gals have my infinite respect for being able to do that work.


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

How about this joint.
They live trapped over 60 feral cats so far. Thought the Sherriff was gonna puke when he went in to look for a human body. How do these places get this bad. Refused to go in this one, I took photos from outside. Stunk so bad my eyes burned and it took my breath away. We have enough government hand outs for people to live CLEAN and Healthy I don't get how things become this bad. This lady did live here up until a few months ago. Found her living out of state and hauled her arse back for some court time and most likely Jail time.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2012)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Maybe get a knine in there to scare the chit out of the place:laughing:


hahaha....


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2012)

RichR - that just needs to be burned. :whistling


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

I had one that the city (knowing what I do) referred to a potential client. She said the house belonged to a relative and was left to her. The relative had died but not before needing care. The care taker was ONLY allowed to come to the door with food and was NOT let in the house. Last time the care taker was there she said she could see 3 to 5 toilets in the LIVING ROOM that were not hooked up and being used !! Then she ( the care taker ) noticed all the Stuff in The house. A HOARDER. Fast forward. I told the gal I was not interested in the job and it may be best to sell it as is and wipe your hands of it to an investor. Code enforcement had gotten involved and it looked as though they were going to make her gut the entire thing, it was suspected of having structural issues.

There isn't enough rice in china was going through my head.:blink::help::help:


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2012)

I just did one in kalamazoo and they guy died in the house and it took 3 weeks for somebody to find him and he also weighed 900lbs and the fire department had to cut a whole in the house to get him out. The house is filled floor to ceilings with trash, the neighbor said it been 10year since he had trash service. The garage was a 4 stall and it was complety filled with trash bags. The city is making the bank demo the property


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

wmhlc said:


> I just did one in kalamazoo and they guy died in the house and it took 3 weeks for somebody to find him and he also weighed 900lbs and the fire department had to cut a whole in the house to get him out. The house is filled floor to ceilings with trash, the neighbor said it been 10year since he had trash service. The garage was a 4 stall and it was complety filled with trash bags. The city is making the bank demo the property


What the heck??? Do you have photos??? Wow. Everydays an adventure doing this.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2012)

Sounds like some of the trash outs I did working for student haulers when I went to school in Kalamazoo


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2012)

The photos don't do it justice because you can't even get in most places just a solid wall. the house is complety falling apart, it doesn't have any working plumbing, the steps are removed because the fire department had to cut them out, the shower is a bunch of trash bags with a sloar shower. No working electric, they must of sold the wires for food. The basement was just a solid spider web and roach pad. It rains roaches in the house when you open a door or cupboard.

I think homeless people live cleaner sometimes than some of the dirt bags we do trash outs on.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

wmhlc said:


> The photos don't do it justice because you can't even get in most places just a solid wall. the house is complety falling apart, it doesn't have any working plumbing, the steps are removed because the fire department had to cut them out, the shower is a bunch of trash bags with a sloar shower. No working electric, they must of sold the wires for food. The basement was just a solid spider web and roach pad. It rains roaches in the house when you open a door or cupboard.
> 
> I think homeless people live cleaner sometimes than some of the dirt bags we do trash outs on.


Let me guess it was on N Park or Church St.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2012)

Very close 1 street away from church. The contractor that did the inital is actually getting a back charge for all the work we complete. They reported only 2k of damages on the inital and 1yard of debris. My contact said we are going to demo and rebuild all on the other conctractors insurance policy, the insurance company is going to be pissed


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2012)

View attachment 77857


This is the cat condo I was expecting


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

wmhlc said:


> Very close 1 street away from church. The contractor that did the inital is actually getting a back charge for all the work we complete. They reported only 2k of damages on the inital and 1yard of debris. My contact said we are going to demo and rebuild all on the other conctractors insurance policy, the insurance company is going to be pissed


Ouch!!!!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Ya know.............. I've been in some nasty places, but no where close to what ya'll are talking about.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2012)

RichR said:


> How about this joint.
> They live trapped over 60 feral cats so far. Thought the Sherriff was gonna puke when he went in to look for a human body. How do these places get this bad. Refused to go in this one, I took photos from outside. Stunk so bad my eyes burned and it took my breath away. We have enough government hand outs for people to live CLEAN and Healthy I don't get how things become this bad. This lady did live here up until a few months ago. Found her living out of state and hauled her arse back for some court time and most likely Jail time.


Rich, you owe me a Haagen-Dazs ice cream bar. I was only 2 bites into mine when I saw the pics you posted & had to throw it away!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice! 

We've done a couple of hoarder houses - the worst one was a 3 bed 2 car garage home (about 1600 sf) on a 10K Lot. 

It took 3-40yd dumpsters to clear the garage alone - (they had cut out the ceilings in the home in order to stack more stuff) 

All told- 11- 40 yarders - we did the back yard with a bobcat - that much stuff. 

The worst house we have ever been in - we loving refer to as the Honey Hole. 

Evidently the former owner had a business renting and servicing port-a johns.....

When he was losing the home - he decided to discharge the truck into the home - under pressure top to bottom - thoroughly coating walls, ceilings- everything. 
We made out good - but egad - I cant even see a porta-john without a flashback. :laughing:


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Cruz @ ANDERCO said:


> The worst house we have ever been in - we loving refer to as the Honey Hole.
> 
> Evidently the former owner had a business renting and servicing port-a johns.....
> 
> ...




YOU WIN!! NO CONTEST AT ALL!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2012)

Yeah- yucky.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh yeah, I agree with Matt. You win, the contest is over.


gawd I cannot imagine.


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

Sometimes I wonder, Is this America or a 3rd world country? :blink:


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2012)

Well, I did learn a valuable life lesson - 

I will make sure I never piss off a guy (or lady) with access to a Honey Wagon!!!


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Cruz @ ANDERCO said:


> Nice!
> 
> We've done a couple of hoarder houses - the worst one was a 3 bed 2 car garage home (about 1600 sf) on a 10K Lot.
> 
> ...


Was this home in Buckeye?


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2012)

Arizona


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Cruz @ ANDERCO said:


> Avondale


Did you get a surveyor to ensure none of the waste contaminated any water tables?


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Cruz @ ANDERCO said:


> Avondale


Was this a tract home or in old Avondale?


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2012)

Reg house


----------



## TNTSERVICES (Apr 12, 2012)

They guy should have been arrested for dumping hazardous waste.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2012)

The bio guys handled all of that - there was a ton of paperwork. A TON!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2012)

I don't know the whole story on that one - but I'll never forget opening the door - I know that it was a nightmare - and we had a huge barbecue when we wrapped it up. 

I was handling other projects - and was going there to visit my cousin- it was a "since you are gonna be there - do this inspection really quick because we cant get someone to do it."

Bastards. I'll never forgive them for that!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> They guy should have been arrested for dumping hazardous waste.







My wife was saying the same thing.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2012)

I really don't know - as it was an insurance job for the Bank- I'm pretty sure the guy got his - at least I would hope so. :thumbsup:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Supposedly the bank attorneys will throw all of the billing for the cleanouts and repairs into the judgement against the owners...whatever.:sneaky2:


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2012)

Hopefully they got this guy- he deserved it. Banks screw a lot of people - so I would gather with the money this joker caused them - they took a double dose of Viagra and gave him the humping of his life. :laughing:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah, then the previous owner stolls out to the mailbox at his new place, opens up the envelope with the judgement amount, walks back into the house and tosses it in the shoebox marked "For Bankruptcy Attorney." :whistling


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2012)

Yeah- but I think the EPA would have a chubby on it as well- Uncle Sam always wins when it comes to owing them money- they like to toss people in jail and steal their stuff. 

I dunno - but I do hope the dude gets his. That was plain wrong. 

Think of all the kids in that neighborhood - how many people could have gotten sick?

Dude definitely deserves to be shoved into a certain bar in Coronado wearing a shirt that says "SEALs are PSSIES!"

Unfortunately, you are probably right - with so much of it going on - who knows if they would do anything. At least it got cleaned up and done right before anyone did get sick or hurt.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2012)

Not much worse that I can think of that smells worse than cat pee and poo. Grew up next to a hog farm and I'd take hog crap over cat crap any day of the week.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

P3+ said:


> Not much worse that I can think of that smells worse than cat pee and poo. Grew up next to a hog farm and I'd take hog crap over cat crap any day of the week.


I grew up on a farm. My grandmother would always say cow and pig **** was the smell of money. Lol


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> I grew up on a farm. My grandmother would always say cow and pig **** was the smell of money. Lol



I'm a licensed septic installer. I always told my guys that when i popped the lid on a tank and they where walking away gagging.....


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Cruz @ ANDERCO said:


> Yeah- but I think the EPA would have a chubby on it as well- Uncle Sam always wins when it comes to owing them money- they like to toss people in jail and steal their stuff.







I'll always wonder what ever happened to the MCS clutz that poured a 55 gallon drum of used motor oil down the sewer clean out into the city system.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BPWY said:


> I'll always wonder what ever happened to the MCS clutz that poured a 55 gallon drum of used motor oil down the sewer clean out into the city system.


He's probably working on another MCS property right now.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2012)

*re*



TNTSERVICES said:


> They guy should have been arrested for dumping hazardous waste.



They need to start criminally charging some of the guys that do crap like this.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> He's probably working on another MCS property right now.








I doubt it. 



My guess is that when the state was going to pin the whole thing on them they rolled over pretty dang fast on the clown responsible.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2012)

*re*



BPWY said:


> I doubt it.
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is that when the state was going to pin the whole thing on them they rolled over pretty dang fast on the clown responsible.


Do you have a link about that? I never read the story. How did they even figure it out?


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BPWY said:


> I doubt it.
> 
> My guess is that when the state was going to pin the whole thing on them they rolled over pretty dang fast on the clown responsible.


I've heard some of the same hacks who screw up constantly and have huge charge backs, are still working for MCS.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I know FAS kept them around.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Yeah, then the previous owner stolls out to the mailbox at his new place, opens up the envelope with the judgement amount, walks back into the house and tosses it in the shoebox marked "For Bankruptcy Attorney." :whistling


He might get away with it if it was a civil judgment. But if he was convicted of a criminal charge such as knowingly releasing hazardous toxins, then a bankruptcy filing isn't going to erase the judgment. Furthermore, I would wonder if there would be jail time included and not just a monetary fine.

After reading through these stories, I am in utter amazement of what the contractors here put up with. I bow before you all in reverence for your intestinal fortitude. I could barely stomach looking at the photos and reading the descriptions, let alone actually living through such experiences. You deserve 5X .... no wait, 25X the normal pay for clean-up jobs like this.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> Do you have a link about that? I never read the story. How did they even figure it out?






To the best of my knowledge there wasn't a written article. 
At least that I saw.



As for how I found out .............. I'm the one that narced the guy out to the local 5 O.

Realtor asked MCS to send me, they got all snobby with her and told her she'll get who ever they feel like sending and she'll like it.
So they send a hack in order to get it done cheap.

10 days or 2 weeks after the initial contact with the cop I called him and asked what the word was. Hes the one that told me the state DEQ was hunting for the guy responsible.


----------

